# "Guide for the children of a soldier"



## Santini (2 Nov 2012)

A while ago an acquaintance and I made this guide from our experiences as "children in the military" the original one is in Spanish and it flows very nice, I have translated (bear with me) as I thought it is something that only those who have been exposed to it would understand and appreciate.. Maybe you can help me make it better and who knows maybe one day it can become a must read for the "children of soldiers".. Hope you like it.




"Guide for children of a soldier"

This guide begins with my first adventures which are marked by many events and great moments. 
If you are the child of a Soldier:

-Many will think that your father is the most demanding, when the truth is that he will probably take part in your antics.

- When you are “little” you will probably get a tailor made military suit (with respective rank/insignia of the father).

- You will learn to pack and to see in cardboard boxes the most effective moving tool; you will learn how to wrap cups and fragile things and to effectively use newspapers doing so.

-You will see that a full house can be packed in one or two days (this depending the change notice and destination).

-You will learn to be strong, because in any change many toys may be lost.

- You will learn about different places, customs and traditions; many which you will adopt.

- You will learn how to easily make new friends and sjust as easy say goodbye, even if it hurts.

-You will study in different schools, (no one will warn you that in 25 different). But of course, this will help you in the future as it will make you adaptable.

-You will go through earthquakes, floods, explosions, hurricanes, conflict areas…(Maybe) but your dad will always be there to take care of you.

-You will give a new meaning to the word “wife”. To you a wife will be : loving and understanding, a lady with a huge fight spirit, a hard worker, docile, an excellent mother, fearless of the unknown; especially during difficult times. A gal who understands the challenges that his husband has to face; and that even when he is not seen for a while, she will always remain by his side; she will enjoy being with him and will direct her home and family in the best way possible. (If she meet all of the above  he won the lottery with that wife, and if not or she probably  did not really know what she was getting into.)

-The Military Dad may miss special moments; confirmations, communions, parties, birthdays, graduations, Christmases, etc.. But he will always be thinking of you.

-He will teach you great things and give you excellent advice, including:

*NOT to hold on to things.
*That while you are together you will be happy.
*Time goes by and does not return; that is why it must be taken advantage of it.
*To live life without grudges, nor sorrow… because if so, you are not living entirely.
*To try not to live in the past, but in the present, because although you cannot predict the future, you can help improve it.
*To love our mothers and treat them like Queens, because they will always be there for you.
*To be faithful to our dreams and to strive to reach them.
-*The phrase "I can’t" is not in your vocabulary, simply because you are the child of a Soldier (Improvise, overcome and adapt...Regardless of the resources, you will have to complete the mission!)

Those are a few of the countless “tips” that will come from a person who has the experience behind him, only because: "he has gone and come back twice, while you are just putting your shoes and getting ready to go".

All of this comes from a person who shares with you simply because he wants the best for you.

-If you are the son of a soldier you will see, green (or blue or white) as something very familiar, almost always that color will govern your life, hence why it will be one of the colors you will wear the least (or the most).

-You will enjoy every moment with your father; you will squeeze every second you are with him; you will have fun with his stories and take part of his triumphs and wishes.

-You will notice that in any problem he is always there to help you; with him just saying “Son, don’t worry about it, I am here with you” you will feel the strength to address the problem.

-You will learn that HIS life is marked by hard work, discipline and sacrifices but that does not mean you will follow his footsteps, you are a strong individual capable of anything (although that would be best).

-You will learn that he does not say he is “Superman” (ALA) just for saying it; he is capable of anything and there is nothing that can stop him, he will do the impossible for you and his family. 

-You will feel proud every day because you have been given a life out of the ordinary; you have traveled, known, learned, enjoyed, you will have friends all over the place, you will have done and seen things that the son of a civilian never imagined.

-You will realize all the sacrifices of his job, you will feel so proud of him that tears will just run and remind you all those things he has done for you.

-There will come a time when you will have to be apart because school does not allow you to follow him; you will be sad but it will be a moment of longing and appreciation; you will gradually become more mature and start implementing his advice and above all you will learn that large phone bills do not matter, well they do matter, but keeping in touch with him, is priceless.

-You will learn that although his country is first, so is his wife and family and all of his love is for them.

-You will wish to give your children a fraction of what he has given you and with that, to make them feel as proud of you as you are of him.

And maybe, civilian people will have a hard time understanding you and the way you act, simply because the military is an unknown world for them; it is nothing more than guns and bullets, death and killing, uniforms and yelling, orders and obedience… But you will know about the incredible sense of humanity that comes out of a soldier, because you saw up close and personal all of the challenges and sacrifices that he did for you and the strangers of a nation. You are a part of a unique world and only those who know it can understand it. Feel proud that you have been given a chance to be part of such an exclusive group. 

And never ever let him leave without telling him that you love him (or mad), because you know that because of the nature of his work he might not come back...


----------



## estoguy (8 Nov 2012)

Excellent post.  I've bookmarked this and will be keeping it in mind if I'm successful in my application.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Jan 2013)

Thank you for sharing. A lot of thought and time went into this, and it's appreciated.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jan 2013)

Santini said:
			
		

> A while ago an acquaintance and I made this guide from our experiences as "children in the military" the original one is in Spanish and it flows very nice, I have translated (bear with me) as I thought it is something that only those who have been exposed to it would understand and appreciate.. Maybe you can help me make it better and who knows maybe one day it can become a must read for the "children of soldiers".. Hope you like it.



Have you got the original Spanish version?


----------

